# SUPerFISHal



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Started rigging my new Jackson Kayaks SUP
Going to be a nice fly fishing machine










http://texasflyfishingadventures.blogspot.com/2013/03/superfishal.html


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Been eyeing that thing for a while. Curious to how it is on the water, keep us updated.


----------



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

The real question is whether or not it will float a big boy? Looks awesome!


----------



## Trouthound (Jun 10, 2008)

I have never fished out of a kayak but I'm looking at a couple of stand up kayak options including this one. Anyone used this one or know how much they run?


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)




----------

